# Catching an edge, overhang. riser pads?



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

risers won't do anything because it's not your equipment that's causing your edges to catch


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2009)

yeah like legal stated catching edges are not equipment problems its a technique problem. its all in the technique...


----------



## Rocan (Dec 3, 2008)

as the others said... its not the equipment...

stay on edge.... riding with a flat base means death on ungroomed trails

wouldnt be the first time you float through some powder and WHAM... your edge catches on some hard pack and down you go.


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2009)

Ok cool, I'll work on my technique. But my feet hanging over my board shouldn't be a problem?


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

you shouldnt really ever be riding flat based in the first place though, stay on your edge you stay in control..


----------



## BigC_ 13 (Dec 28, 2008)

DOD said:


> Ok cool, I'll work on my technique. But my feet hanging over my board shouldn't be a problem?


i wear a size 15 boot and my feet hang way over my board, and i've never had a problem with catching becuase of them hanging over, just make sure you put the toe ramp all the way to the edge of your board so they push the boot up a bit.


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

+1...it's definitely technique. Though, you may also want to change your binding angles, duck stance is not very conducive to carving and 42 degrees between your toes is pretty extreme. Maybe try something like 15, -6.


----------



## alf (Mar 14, 2008)

I haven't dragged toes for a while (I haven't really changed my gear so it must have been something funny with my technique) but when I did drag, I would usually wash out, not catch an edge.

I think the rule of thumb is less than 1 inch overhang and you're OK. If you're way over that, I guess you could think about changing your equipment but like these guys said, prolly should worry about technique first :thumbsup:


----------



## slipshod (Dec 15, 2010)

*Fixing it*

Check out Edge Risers Shop
They take care of any problems with possible toe overhanging and help with edging.


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

Why is this happening so much lately?


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

I hope it's not. I won't even be old enough to equip myself with the right firepower.


----------

